# Brian Lara 2007 install Problem



## Kumar the game (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi,

I installed Brian Lara 2007 on my system. Though the install went through fine, the crack that i had to overcome the No-CD problem was detected as a virus by system. Can someone please let me know if they have faced a siilar problem and the solution for the same?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

> *ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES*
> 
> Users may not post hacks, cracks, or give instruction how to pirate any type of software, or anything similar, in any forum of TSF. We do not condone, support or give instruction on any illegal activity pertaining to computer systems, computer hardware, computer software programs or computer related activities. Included in this group of activities are requests for help to circumvent system admin passwords or Administrator settings on networks. We do understand that the majority of requests may be legitimate, but we do not have the means to discern these from non-legitimate requests.


Please read the Rules


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

No-CD cracks are well-known for containing viruses. Uninstall the game and delete the crack, then run some online security scans to see if your computer has been infected.

If you bought the game legitimately, you'll have to reinstall it and play with the CD inserted.

If you downloaded a pirate copy of the game, delete it, scan for infections, then go and buy the CD.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

as koala said the fix would be to leave the cracks alone,and use the cd.just say no to crack!:grin:


----------

